# Adoption chihuahua



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
À celles qui ont,ou connaissent, le chihuahua, pouvez-vous me renseigner sur son caractère, sa santé, s'il peut randonner (dans la mesure de sa taille) etc
Nous envisageons d'en adopter un, mais comme l'acquisition d'un chien doit être un acte réfléchit et que nous allons le garder 15 ans, nous l'espérons.
Nous voulons un chien de petite taille, pour pouvoir l'emmener partout, mais pas trop fragile, si vous avez des conseils, je prends.
Merci à vous


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Un chihuahua il paraît qu'il peut vivre 20 ans.
Je ne me suis jamais intéressée à cette race trop petit chien . Il paraît qu'il est aboyeur on dit chien d'alarme et têtu il faut être vigilent a son éducation. 
En tant qu'assmat tu devras faire attention que vu sa taille tes accueillis ne cherchent pas à le porter risque de chute. 
Je te recommande de l'acheter dans un élevage specialisé de cette race avec un certificat de bonne santé établi par un véto. Race chère il ne faut pas que le chiot est malformation.


----------



## Titine15 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Une amie assmat en a un et bien comment dire il est loin d'être sociable. . Les enfants il ne les aime pas et est jaloux. Il aboie énormément et est argneux. Ils sont fragiles au.niveau des yeux sinon assez résistant. 
Pour les accueillis je te conseillerai plutôt un shih tzu ou un bichon


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Octobre 2022)

Vous pourriez peut être penser à accueillir un coton de Tuléar. C'est un chien de petite taille, peu aboyeur, sociable et qui a la particularité d'être un chien auprès duquel on développe peu d'allergies ce qui peut être un plus dans notre profession même si les enfants ne doivent pas être en contact direct avec nos animaux. Le chihuahua est plutôt aboyeur.


----------



## Petuche (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour nounoucat,  il paraît que ces chiens ont vraiment un sale caractère.
Pour ma part j'ai un cavalier King Charles.. . Petit chien super gentil, sociable et que l'on peut emmener partout. Les enfants adorent et comme il adore les caresses c'est super. ..


----------



## stephy2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors les chihuahua font qu'aboyer! Quand on a pris un chien il y a 5 ans, moi je ne voulais pas d'un chien qui aboie pour rien et qui me réveillerai mes petits!! J'ai comme Petuche un Cavalier King Charles. C'est super gentil, les enfants l'aiment. Ils voudraient même jouer avec mais je ne les laisse pas faire. D'ailleurs j'ai habitué ma chienne à ne pas jouer avec. Quand elle veut jouer et me ramène un jouet. Si ce n'est pas moi qui lui jette elle n'ira pas le rechercher. Juste caresse de temps en temps mais pas plus! De toute façon c'est mon chien pas le leur


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

J'ai une amie qui a un chihuahua... Mais qu'il est con son chien..... Et pas sympa en plus. Il est caractériel, fourbe.... C'est une race qui ne m'inspirait pas au départ,, mais depuis que je connais celui de mon amie, je ne peux même plus les voir en peinture.
Pour vous dire, un fois on a fait un WE entre amis dans un gite. Mon amie a absolument voulu emmener son chien car soit disant elle ne peut pas vivre sans.... Les autres couples ont du renoncer à amener le leur car l'autre couillon les aurait tous attaqués.
Alors que si le chichi n'était pas venu et que les 3 autres couples aient pu venir avec les leurs, ça aurait été un calme olympien : un boxer, un cavalier et un beauceron qui sont eux super sympas.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Petuche mon chien d'avant été un cavalier king Charles c'était mon ombre un amour sur pattes! 
Mon chien de maintenant est un bouledogue français qui n'aboie quasi jamais l'ombre de mon mari un amour sur pattes! C'est une race que je ne recommande pas .des petits costauds qui multiplient les fragilités point de vue santé.
Il y a des chiens auxquels je ne m'intéresse pas car je les vois comme les chiens a leur mémère. Et j'ai du mal avec les aboyeurs.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

Le Shinsu ! bof..... pas emballée non plus...
Par contre je rejoins l'avis de @Catie6432  pour le Coton de Tulear, les femelles notamment, sont de véritables amour...
La nôtre nous a quittés après 18 ans... en 2020


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Mes deux derniers chiens cavalier king Charles et bouledogue français avaient tellement la côte avec les petits que les chiens avaient leurs bonjours le matin en premier . Les deux ne jouaient pas avec les accueillis juste petites caresses de temps en temps. Le chien est un compagnon intéressant pour apprendre le respect de l'animal a l'enfant


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91, troooop craquante cette petite boule de poils ! 😍


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Octobre 2022)

En avatar mon gros toutou : un berger Basque ou berger australien. Il a un an !  Une crème.


----------



## Titine15 (23 Octobre 2022)

Ben Nanou91 c'est quoi un Shinsu ?
Je connais pas cette race


----------



## Petuche (23 Octobre 2022)

C'est vrai nounoucat avec un animal les petits apprennent que ce n'est pas un jouet ni'une peluche vivante c'est un être humain. On ne tape pas, on ne fait aucun mal à un animal. Je ne tolère pas ces actes. Mes animaux ne sont pas dans la maison pendant le temps d'accueil. Mais lorsque nous sortons dans le jardin ils peuvent être là. Et les enfants les respectent.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Le chien de mon fils est un croisé "beauceron - berger australien" il a tout pris du beauceron noir avec une tache blanche et rien du berger australien ... d'ailleurs personne n'en voulait il ne restait que lui !!! on l'a quelque fois les WE et vacances trop mimi et surtout il nous écoute plus que son maitre tout comme le gamins avec leur parents hihihi !!! j'ai eu un berger belge et mon fils également ...


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

@Titine15 
Demande au correcteur de mon téléphone .... 😂  😂  😂
Shih tzu.....
ça n'empêche que je suis peu fan de la race.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Bon j'ai remis ma toutoune en avatar elle se demande pourquoi je l'ai reveillée


----------



## Titine15 (23 Octobre 2022)

Je m'en doutais que c'était ça 😆😉
Mais bon,  sait on jamais une nouvelle race était peut être née 🤣😂


----------



## LadyA. (23 Octobre 2022)

J'ai un chihuahua,  elle est assez craintive mais pas du tout agressive.
Ma nièce en a 2 et ma soeur également 😁,  ils sont adorables et très sociables.
Effectivement,  ça aboit pour rien mais bon 
Ce sont de bons marcheurs,  bien sûr ils ne vont pas randonner 15 km, mais ils sont endurants.
Bref, si vous leur donnez une bonne éducation, aucun souci ( c'est comme avec les gosses 😂)


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours,
Mon 1er choix s'était porté sur un cavalier King Charles, mais j'ai entendu dire qu'ils avaient souvent des pathologies cardiaques et mourraient jeunes autour de 7 ans, du coup ça m'a fait peur.
Nous voulons rester sur une race petite ou moyenne, car nous voulons l'emmener partout avec nous, et nous sommes 5 en voitures avec mes 3 enfants, mais un petit chien calme et un sportif tout de même. Nous randonnons en montagne, plaine, plage.
Donc, petit, calme et bon marcheur


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 
Alors dans ce cas je confirme, une petite COTON DE TULEAR.
On lui en a fait faire des balades dans la forêt de Fontainebleau ou sur les côteaux de Bourgogne...


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

*Pour celles qui ont un cavalier King Charles, au niveau santé, notamment du coeur, avez vous eu des problèmes ?
Nanou91, pour le coton, il y a du toilettage assez souvent ?*


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 
Alors l'idéal est dans un premier temps de le brosser 5mn chaque jour. C'est vite fait et ça évite les bourres de poils.
Mais on la laissait rarement avec les poils longs. Donc au début c'était toiletteur 2 fois par an.
Et puis à force de regarder faire la toiletteuse, j'ai acheté une tondeuse et je faisais moi-même


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Deux fois par an ? Ce n'est pas très souvent, tu la tondait court ?


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2

on la préférait le poil court ou mi-long et elle aussi, elle était plus à l'aise pour jouer et se promener


----------



## stephy2 (23 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2  : effectivement les Cavaliers King Charles ont des problèmes de cœur. Ils ont souvent des souffles au cœur dès la naissance. Ma chienne à 5 ans et on a commencé un traitement depuis 5 mois environ. Le traitement n est pas contraignant (1/2 cachet à prendre matin et soir). Et elle va bien. Pourvu que ça dure... Nous le savions quand on la acheter en animalerie mais tellement mignon on a pa pu résister.


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

*Stephy, c'est ce qui me fais peur avec le ckc.
Nanou91, trop mignonne et bien réussie, le toilettage
LadyA, peut*


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

LadyA, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur le caractère et la santé du chihuahua ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Octobre 2022)

Un aboiement de chihuahua ça fait du bruit ???


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon quartier j'ai plusieurs voisins qui ont des chihuahuas, ils sont insupportables ! Argneux et aboyeur dès qu'on passe, je ne les supporte plus !


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Mon cavalier king Charles avait le coeur malade il a eu un médicament chaque jour pendant 4 ans .il est mort a 9ans une triste fin de vie.


----------



## LadyA. (23 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> LadyA, peux-tu m'en dire un peu plus sur le caractère et la santé du chihuahua ?


Bien surveiller les dents car c'est le point faible des petits chiens : très vite entartrées et perte des dents. 
Le caractère,  pour ceux que je connais (5 en tout ds ma famille), ils aboient souvent c'est vrai ( qd quelqu'un passe ds la rue devant notre portail par ex, je suis souvent obligée de l'engueuler car elle va aboyer pdt 5 minutes et ça m'exaspere 😁, ceci dit le gros chien de mon voisin fait pareil et est bien plus impressionnant  ) , mais ils sont très attachants et affectueux. Encore une fois, tout va dépendre de votre façon de d'éduquer .


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat et le bouledogue Français, j'ai lu qu'ils ont les yeux et le dos fragile ?
Pour les chihuahuas aboyeurs, ici ce sont les caniches et yorks qui jappent pas mal dans le voisinage. Il y a un beaucéron, il se donne aussi, dès qu'il voit quelque chose bouger, chat, chien, humains, feuilles
Après, je pense que l'éducation doit ý faire aussi


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Le bouledogue a de multiples risques de santé. La mienne est épileptique et se met à avoir des problèmes de peau . Elle a 10ans


----------



## Petuche (23 Octobre 2022)

Mon cavalier King Charles a 9 ans et il est en pleine forme 😉... le premier que j'ai eu il est parti il avait 13 ans...


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

ici je n'aime pas les petits chiens
si un jour j'en ai un se sera un leonberg, un dogue de bordeaux, ou un bouvier bernois
oui j'aime les poneys...


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Salut les malades de chi….

Pour vous emxxxder je vous en ai mis 3 surtout pour @Nanou91 qui les a traité de CXNS et qui ne peut plus les voir en peinture 😂 OUAF 🐶


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

*Dans l'idéal j'aurais aimé avoir un husky ou un border collie, mais il faut rester raisonnable. Nous voyageons à 5, nous n'avons qu'un véhicule et il n'est pas immense. De plus, si nous adoptons un chien, c'est pour le prendre partout avec nous. Je pense que les petits gabarits sont plus facilement acceptés dans les hôtels, camping, locations, restaurant (en terrasse). Nous ne voyageons jamais en avion.*
J'ai vécu toute mon enfance et mon adolescence au milieu de labrit des Pyrénées, les chiens de troupeaux, n'ont plus de secrets pour moi. Dans une autre vie, peut être ?
Pour l'heure, avec toutes mes contraintes en y ajoutant mon métier d'AM, je pense qu'un petit gabarit, reste le plus raisonnable.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Nounounat2, d'où mon choix du berger Basque. Je les connais bien passant beaucoup, beaucoup de mon temps là bas. Nous suivons régulièrement les bergers et connaissons très bien ces chiens qui sont d'une grande intelligence et sont  très proches de l'humain.


----------



## nanny mcfee (24 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes,
> À celles qui ont,ou connaissent, le chihuahua, pouvez-vous me renseigner sur son caractère, sa santé, s'il peut randonner (dans la mesure de sa taille) etc
> Nous envisageons d'en adopter un, mais comme l'acquisition d'un chien doit être un acte réfléchit et que nous allons le garder 15 ans, nous l'espérons.
> Nous voulons un chien de petite taille, pour pouvoir l'emmener partout, mais pas trop fragile, si vous avez des conseils, je prends.
> Merci à vous


bonjour, mon amie en a deux la mère et la fille, alors oui les chihuahua sont connus pour le aboiements intensif et hargneux, mais ces deux là depuis 5 ans que je les connait je n'ai jamais entendu d'aboiement et de vrais amours,craintives quand elles connaissent pas elles s'isolent mais ensuite elles demandent que des calins

très intelligentes il leur manque plus que la parole, par exemple mon amie n'osait pas les sortir en balade et quand elle le faisait c'était avec laisse, je lui ai dit (instectivement) laisse moi faire

on a un long canal en pleine nature bois et champs, la première fois avec laisse que je tenais elles étaient collé à moi j'ai faillis marché dessus tellement collè à plusieurs reprises, puis j'ai retirée les laisses la fille s'éloignée mais restait méfiante revenait au pied souvent,la maman à eu du mal elle restait au pied, au fur et à mesure des balades elles ce sont adaptée et sont plus à l'aise.

quand je dis intelligente,parceque dé que je voyais un chien au loin je les appellées 1/2 fois elles ont compris le truc, mais aussi quand on va traverssé la route pareil on les appelles elles comprennent pourquoi 

mon amie hier m'appelle pour me dire à quelle heure je vais arrivée, quand je suis arrivée, mon amie me dit << elles ont compris que je te parlait et que tu allais venir pour la balade elles ce sont excitées et chouiner pour leur petit harnais et dé que j'ai sortie le harnais la fille a enfilé sa tête dedans << alors que d'habitude elle aime pas ça lol

alors sache qui existe des chihuahua qui n'aboient pas il faut demandé aux éleveurs lesquels c'est

moi j'aimais pas ces chiens avec tout ce qu'on dit sur eux, mais je t'assure que ceux de mon amie m'ont faites changé d'avis 

pour les balades on fait avec mon amie 8/10 kms la petite tient la route,mais la maman elle tient 6kms et elle fatigue la pauvre donc je la porte mais c'est un peu normale elle a servit pour la reproduction toute sa vie, son histoire est horrible 

d'ou son caractère craintive la pauvre mais là ca va chez mon amie elle vit une belle retraîte.

voilà ma contribution à ce poste


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Un animal ça s’éduque tout simplement ... je dirais comme un gamin ...si t’es laxiste ...tu acceptes les aboiements ...bah c’est un chien ...donc à toi de lui dire STOP 🛑 comme aux gosses qui chouinent pour un oui ou pour un non. 

Sinon @nanny mcfee pour la mère chihuahua... j’en ai vu une dans une poussette tout terrain pour chien et la maîtresse faisait son footing 

Et un autre sur une moto avec des protèges oreilles à allure très lente et des lunettes


----------



## nanny mcfee (24 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 oui tout à fait un chien ça s'éduque , mon amie par exemple elle a toujours peur pour ces chiennes, (normal) mais pas au point de les sur protégé non plus ça reste un animal faut pas intervenir à leur développement comme par exemple

mon amie avait peur pour leur pieds (coussinet ) elle me disait elles ont pas l'habitude de marché sur les cailloux ça peut les blessées

ok!! mais si tu les habitue pas ben leur coussinet ne va pas travaillé pour s'habitué et oui elles peuvent se blessée mais ça n'empêche pas qu'il faut les habituées pour justement les laissées se développé puis quand tu rentre chez toi fait une inspection et nettoie 

donc tout ce qui est chaussettes manteau lunette ect... c'est nawak et nuit à l'animal


----------



## Moumoune14 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, à toutes et tous. Alors ici, j'ai un bon chien de garde qui est doux avec sa maîtresse et ses enfants qui aboit que sur les c... donc en gros juste à l'extérieur de la maison, il montre ses crocs des que quelqu'un approche de sa  maîtresse.. c'est qui?  Son mari😄


----------



## Tatynou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Je te recommande de l'acheter dans un élevage specialisé


*Adoptez dans les refuges !*
 ils sont saturés c'est une horreur 
et puis dans les élevages, les pauvres femelles c'est portées sur portées ! il n'y a pas de "bonnes conditions" !
et quand elles ne peuvent plus être enceinte c'est la MORT ! eh oui plus rentables donc euthanasiées 😭😭😭
je le sais car une de mes anciennes PE était éleveuse .....


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

*Catie, la montagne, les troupeaux, me manquent et la complicité que nous avions avec nos labrits. Mes confidents lorsque j'avais mes premiers chagrins.
Mais, je sais d'expérience, que ces chiens ont besoin de travailler pour leur épanouissement et de grands espaces, tout comme le Border, pour le moment, je ne suis pas en mesure, d'offrir tout cela à un chien de troupeaux.
Je pense intimement qu'il faut prendre un chien, en connaissant les besoins de la race et en étant en capacité d'y répondre. Ne pas le choisir juste au physique ou parce que telle race est à la mode. Voilà pourquoi il y a tant d'abandons.*
Moi clairement, le physique, je m'en fou, je suis même souvent attirée par ce que certaines personnes qualifieraient de chiens moches.
Je regarde, les besoins de la race et la compatibilité avec mon mode et cadre de vie.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

*Tatynou, l'adoption est mon 1er choix. Les 2 chats que nous avons eu venaient de la spa. Il n'y avait pas plus pot de colle qu'eux.
Pour un chien, étant AM, il faut aussi qu'il soit compatible avec les enfants, bien qu'il ne sera pas en contact direct. Mais j'ai aussi mes ados. *
Étant donné que je me tournerai vers une petite race, c'est compliqué par chez moi. La SPA, ici, n'a quasiment jamais de petits chiens. Beaucoup de Berger Allemands, Malinois, Huskys, chiens de chasses (setter, pointer, braque) et des staffords...


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui nounouNat2, c'est une race que nous connaissons bien. Nous avons un grand espace extérieur et vivons à une cinquantaine de mètres d'une grande coulée verte. Notre chien fait également de l'agility. Il a besoin de se dépenser et nous avons la possibilité de répondre à ses besoins. En dehors de leurs besoins d'action ce sont des chiens très posés qui sont très attachés à leurs maîtres et très sociables avec les humains et les autres chiens. Ce sont des chiens très équilibrés en fait. 
Mais bien sûr, notre collègue recherche un plus petit chien.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

*C'est super Catie de pouvoir répondre à ses besoins et je sais, d'expérience, que les chiens de troupeaux, lorsqu'ils ont l'occasion de travailler et de se défouler sont très calmes et posés, bien dans leurs pattes et très équilibrés.
Je n'ai malheureusement pas un grand jardin, et en ville.
De plus, ce gabarit, dans notre voiture, à 5, plus les bagages aïe, le chien devrait finir sur le toit, le pauvre*


----------



## Tatynou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> La SPA, ici, n'a quasiment jamais de petits chiens


si il n'y a pas de petits chiens dans la SPA auprès de chez toi, il y a en SUREMENT dans d'autres.
Donne leur tes coordonnées et ils pourront rechercher dans les autres SPA et te le ramener 
sinon, il y a aussi des refuges "non-SPA", des associations .... qui ont des animaux à adopter .

Bonne recherche à toi et surtout BELLE TROUVAILLE 🤞🐶💕
C'est sûr il y en a un/une qui t'attend quelque part 💞


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

mouais la spa méfiance aussi car toutes ne sont pas transparentes sur le caractère du chien, ils te diront ok chat et enfants alors que pas du tout
à l'époque mon ex avait récupéré une petite chienne toute mimi de la spa soi disant ok enfant et en fait pas du tout (elle avait été battue) et du coup était très agressive envers les enfants, il a du refaire tout un travail d'éducation sur la chienne a cause de ça...


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Merci Tatynou, j'en suis convaincue.
Les deux chats que nous avions adoptés, ont étés de véritables boules d'amour. Nous n'avons jamais eu de soucis avec eux, des crèmes. De belles rencontres à chaque fois.
J'espère pouvoir adopter un chien au refuge


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Et oui NounouNat2. Nous avons un suv et ne sommes plus qu'à 2 et notre chien nos enfants ayant quittés le nid. C'était le bon moment pour nous de le faire rentrer dans nos vies. Non sommes encore "jeunes" et au fil du temps il vieillira avec nous, ses besoins d'activité vont baisser parallèlement à notre condition physique. On va s'apporter beaucoup main dans la petite et patte dans la main. Mais c'est un chien qui peut s'adapter en appartement si parc à proximité par exemple et maître actif.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Main dans la patte et pas la petite bien sûr !


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

*Oui liline, c'est le risque. La SPA de notre secteur à toujours été très transparente et nous a toujours bien conseillée pour les chats que nous avons adoptés. Pour les chiens, je ne sais pas, mais j'imagine, qu'elle doit être tout aussi sérieuse*


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Euh, Kikine, pardon


----------



## Tatynou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> la spa méfiance aussi car toutes ne sont pas transparentes sur le caractère du chien, ils te diront ok chat et enfants alors que pas du tout


oui peut-être. 
Après ils ne peuvent PAS connaître le TRAUMATISME qu'a vécu le chien/chat .... 
et s'ils disent OK chats/enfants c'est que ça passe lors de leurs tests !....

seulement c'est comme nous, on ne peut pas s'entendre avec tout le monde ....

il faut toujours avoir en tête que TOUS ces animaux ont vécu de réels traumatismes (du moins pire au pire +++++ 😭 ) et que leurs réactions (réflexes / rappels de l'ancienne vie???....) ne sont pas contre VOUS ....

Souvent ils sont des amours et vous sont reconnaissants à jamais de les avoir sauvés et de les aimer 💞
malheureusement il y a ceux qui ont trop souffert ................................


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> oui peut-être.
> Après ils ne peuvent PAS connaître le TRAUMATISME qu'a vécu le chien/chat ....
> et s'ils disent OK chats/enfants c'est que ça passe lors de leurs tests !....
> 
> ...


ben si justement ils le savaient puisqu'il leur a demandé quand il a vu le comportement de la chienne envers TOUS les enfants qui s'approchaient d'elle (famille et voisins hein...) donc on ne peut pas dire que c'est juste avec 1 enfant de la famille avec lequel ça ne passait pas..

je suis désolée mais il est quand même de la responsabilité de la spa qui justement savait dans quelles conditions la chienne vivait, de prévenir que non la chienne n'était pas ok enfant (elle grognait comme pas possible dès qu'un enfant s'approchait a + d'1m...)
il ne s'en ai pas apperçu tout de suite car il vivait seul chez sa mère mais quand sa petite nièce est venue voir mamie....


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bon comme personne n’a fait de commentaires sur les 3 chihuahuas que j’avais mis en avatar, je remets la mienne qui la ramène tout le temps 😼😾😺😹😺


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Chantou, je t'avoue je ne suis pas trop chihuahua. Trop petit et pas trop fan des yeux un peu globuleux pour les chiens et pour tout autre être vivant.👀 Mais je ne leur veut aucun mal à ses petites boules de poils ! Promis 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

En + Catie,  je m’étais ennuyée à trouver sur internet, faire un gros plan ... perso je suis comme toi ... et même « pire » pas de chien ... pour différentes raisons ... le sortir matin et soir, une odeur quand même ... et il met des traces sur le sol ...Lolo attend soit à la porte-fenêtre que ses pattes soient sèches, soit elle fait le tour ...passe par la chatière dans le garage, essuie ses pattes sur le tapis et miaule pour qu’on lui ouvre 😾😼😻😅


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432
pour toi, faite maison évidemment et super bonne 🤪


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

😋🍽️ un grand merci Chantou ! J'allais justement passer à table !


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Ça a l’air bon dans ta petite assiette


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Voui ! Un gâteau vanille coeur mousse de fruits rouges. C'est mon amoureux (bon ok mon mari quoi), qui m'a ramené cela ce midi. 🥰


----------



## Juju90 (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors, pour moi, petits ou gros, c'est no poils longs. Je trouve que tous les chiens à poils longs ou mi longs, ressemblent vite à des serpillères, ils ramènent la forêt dans leurs poils, et quand ils sont mouillés, ça pue grave. En plus, il faut ajouter le prix du toilettage, à la fin de l'année, ça peut vite chiffrer.
Les bâtards, ou croisés sont souvent robustes et il y en a de toutes tailles.
Les ratiers de mon enfance, chihuahua croisé x. Petits, courageux, non aboyeurs, jamais vu un véto, jamais de bain (ils sortaient de la paille, propres comme si sortis du bain).
Des chiens qui se donnaient entre voisins dans le Tarn


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Catie … il a quelque chose à se faire pardonner 😅🙌

Alors moi qd Patrico revient des courses, je demande ce qu’il y a pour moi. Alors hier RIEN car je lui avais dit de ne plus rien m’acheter SAUF que ce n’est pas parce que je dis ça qu’il faut le faire 😅

Qd j’étais petite, j’adorais regarder ce que mes parents avaient acheté … j’ai pas trop changé enfin de compte 😂


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bon, d'après mon petit sondage, il est ressortit, le bouledogue, le ckc, le coton de tulear, le chihuahua, le berger australien et le ratier.
J'élimine le ckc, bien que très beau et réputé très gentil, trop de soucis de coeur et un peu trop de poils.
Idem, coton et berger australien, l'un trop de toilettage et l'autre trop grand, dommage.
Le bouledogue est tentant, le chihuahua standard (pas le toy), le jack russel peut être, le carlin ou un croisé, pourquoi pas.
Bon, j'ai du temps la semaine pro, car en vacances, pour faire le tour des élevages et refuges.
En attendant, si vous avez d'autres expériences, je suis toute ouïe


----------



## stephy2 (24 Octobre 2022)

@Juju90 : alors tous les chiens ne ressemblent pas à  des serpillères!! Evidemment, c'est comme tout, si on y prend pas soin je vois pas pourquoi avoir un animal!! Et je te rassure pour le toilettage, beaucoup font à la tondeuse (comme pour moi), je lui prend des bains, etc...
Alors de là à mettre tous les chiens dans le même "panier," je ne suis pas d'accord! 
Et c'est sûr que cela peut chiffrer pour ceux qui prennent soin de leur animal en les amenant chez le véto. Mais si les personnes étaient plus conscientes de ceci, il y aurai moins d'abandon! Quand on prend un animal on assume jusqu'au bout!


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Tu peux aussi penser à un spitz. Un de mes voisins en a un. Trop mignon cette boule de poils !


----------



## Juju90 (24 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2 , je ne pensais pas "vexer" qui que ce soit, mais c'est mon opinion, et elle n'engage que moi. Je n'aime pas les chiens à poils longs pour toutes les raisons que j'ai cité.
Ma préférence va vers les poils ras, j'aime les chiens rustiques, je ne me vois pas passer mon temps à toiletter un chien, je préfère nettement le passer à le sortir, faire du canicross, l'emmemener dans des randos en forêt, ou montagne. Bref, un chien facile à vivre, pas un chien à qui son maître interdira ceci ou cela parce qu'il va se salir ou emmeler ses jolis poils ou defaire sa couette (si si, j'en ai vu).
Pour les frais vétos, bien sur qu'il y en aura, ne serai ce que pour les vaccins au minimum.
Mais pour moi, trop de poils c'est rédhibitoire, et quand c'est mouillé ça cocotte quand même.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Catie, je note le spitz mais super cher !!! Autour des 2000 euros quand même !
En passant, je ne pensais pas que mon post déchaînerai autant les passions ! @ Stephy, @ juju


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Juju90. Un chien aux longs poils peut être un chien rustique. Mon chien par exemple est un chien de berger. Il passe toute la journée dehors même si il pleut. Il ne vit dans la maison que le soir et la nuit. Il a des poils longs. Je le brosse une fois par semaine et il va deux fois par an chez le toiletteur. J'ai l'habitude de le qualifier d'auto nettoyant car il paraît toujours plus sale ou mouillé qu'il ne l'est en réalité 😉😂


----------



## Juju90 (24 Octobre 2022)

Catie, un chien de Berger, ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil, c'est plus haut, il a le "moteur" qui ne touche pas le sol et c'est rustique.
Combien de petits chiens poilus sont interdits de ceci ou cela ou alors sont de véritables serpillières qui ramassent tout lorsqu'on les laissent en poils.
Les yorks, bichons, shih tzu, coton etc, j'en ai vu en papillote pour ne pas emmeler le poil ou avec des genres de pyjamas et des noeuds noeuds sur la tête.
Ah mais quelle horreur ! mais laissez les vivre leur vie de chien, pauvres bêtes !


----------



## Juju90 (24 Octobre 2022)

Moi, j'aime le pelage du chien court, ou ras. Si la postante ne veut pas d'un chien à toiletter et petit, il y a le bouledogue, le carlin, le jack russel, le pinsher, le chihuahua, les croisés, le ratier de Prague et Le CHAT, petit, n'aboie pas, ninja à ses heures, très mâlin 😁


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

Juju90 a dit: 


> et Le CHAT, petit, n'aboie pas, ninja à ses heures, très mâlin 😁


et réveil matin aussi  par contre l'heure du réveil est aléatoire..


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

« je note le spitz mais super cher !!! Autour des 2000 euros quand même ! »

L’IRCEM 😅🙌


----------



## Titine15 (24 Octobre 2022)

Ben moi j'ai un shih tzu et pas de quiqui sur les poids et pas de nœuds non plus. Je le brosse 1 fois par semaine et toiletteuse 1 fois par trimestre et en plus poils très longs et il est tjs nickel. Il se promène dans le jardin etc et n'est pas une serpillière 😉🤣en plus je suis maniaque.


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

CHANTOU, l'IRCEM 😁
Titine, j'ai regardé sur internet pour le shih tzu, c'est poilu quand même ! Mais très doux avec les enfants et les gens en général. Par contre, sensibilité comme le bouledogue au niveau des yeux et tendance à mal respirer car brachicéphale.
J'ai rendez vous la semaine prochaine dans plusieurs élevages de chihuahuas (taille standard), les éleveurs ont deux ou trois races différentes.  Nous pourrons y voir le coton, le bichon, le ckc, le bouledogue, le carlin, le pinsher (pas très fan du pinsher) et le shih tzu. Nous allons poser toutes les questions et nous verrons bien.
J'avoue que j'aime bien donner tort aux préjugés et que j'espère pouvoir démontrer qu'un chihuahua souffre de mauvaise réputation infondées. A voir


----------



## Titine15 (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors mon shih tzu à 7 ans et effectivement il faut lui laver les yeux régulièrement et il ronfle la nuit quand il est sur le dos mais n'a pas de pb de respiration à proprement parlé.
C'est vrai que c'est super doux comme chien avec enfants et adultes et facile à dresser pour qu'il naboie pas. Le mien naboie que contre les chats ça tombe bien je ne les aime pas trop.
Pour les poils ils peuvent être tondus sans pb mais du coup je les trouve moins beaux. L'avantage du shih tzu c'est que ces poids sont comme des cheveux humains donc ne se piquent pas dans les tissus et ça s'enlève comme des cheveux et point très important ils ne changent pas de poils avec les saisons
Bonne soirée


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2

Quand tu verras le fameux petit chien, c’est ton cœur qui parlera tout simplement et n’oublies surtout pas, une photo sur le forum 😉

🐶


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 

« J'avoue que j'aime bien donner tort aux préjugés et que j'espère pouvoir démontrer qu'un chihuahua souffre de mauvaise réputation infondées. A voir »  👍😉

Tu es de quel signe astrologique ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Lion


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi CHANTOU ?


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 

Je suis lion 🦁 et ta phrase m’a interpellée et je l’aurais dite certainement 😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (24 Octobre 2022)

Pas de doute, les lions sont les meilleurs signes du zodiaque 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Enfin de compte un chihuahua c’est comme un gros chat 🐈‍⬛ sans poil 😻mieux pour le ménage 🧹 🧺🧽

 N’´Empêche … pourquoi pas l’IRCEM pour les enfants … tout ce que ça apporte … ouais 🤨


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

J’ai l’impression qu’une voisine à Villers a ce genre de chien et qu’il m’aime bien lorsqu’il me voit car je parle souvent à sa maîtresse.

Je viens de lui Envoyer un SMS pour qu’elle me dise si c’est un chihuahua car il n’aboie jamais.

Elle prend le train avec lui et le métro et est habitué à être toujours avec elle parfois dans un sac

Même va au restau avec.

Paris Hilton a un chihuahua ? Car elle m’a dit comme Parie Hilton


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Oui CHANTOU, je crois que Paris Hilton à bien un chihuahua


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2

 Alors, ce n’est pas 1 mais *18* chihuahuas qu’elle a et a fait construire un manoir pour ses toutous de plusieurs milliers d’euros où vivent ses chihuahuas, une réplique de son propre manoir !

Bon, ma voisine à Villers Sur Mer a bien un *chihuahua en avatar,* et franchement *il n’aboie pas,* sinon je zapperais ma voisine, avec tous les touristes en juillet et août, le toutou est cool et une fois je me suis promenée avec cette voisine et Charly et sommes restés ensemble 2 h au bord de la plage, des vélos, patinettes, des gamins, des vieux, des sportifs, des chiens gros et petits, et Charly n’a rien dit et surtout j’ai pu discuter sans être interrompue 🤣 bah oui conseils de Chantou pour qu’elle vende sans se faire avoir son appart en IDF.

Donc je n’y connais rien en chien, à part un que mes parents ont eu, UNE croisée Loulou-Papillon, très mignonne et qui m’obéissait, en lui parlant en anglais ...je l’avais appelée « Snow White » blanche neige en anglais 😀


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Merci CHANTOU, ça me conforte dans l'idée que tout est question d'éducation, comme avec les enfants. Les petits chiens ont autant besoin que les gros d'être éduqués et sociabilises


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Octobre 2022)

Il n'empêche que certaines races de chiens sont plus aboyeuses que d'autres. 🐕🐶


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Et ça fait des toutes petites crottes et elle achète comme une litière pour chien, sorte de couches ... un tapis en réalité « protection pour déjections canines, anti fuite, etc » tu vois ça sur le site très connu, elle achète la. 40 tapis pour 19€ environ


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

J'ai un jardin avec accès par la chattière de mes anciens chats, donc pour l'apprentissage de la propreté, je ne pense pas avoir besoin de ce tapis. Une alèse pour la nuit, pendant les 1eres semaines, le temps que le chiot ait acquis la propreté sera nécessaire, oui.
Pour la taille des crottes, j'avoue que mon mari est très sensible à cet argument 😉, c'est lui qui jardine le plus souvent 😁
Pour le budget croquettes, c'est sûr que ça ne va pas aller chercher trop loin, vu la taille d'un petit chien.
@Catie, je connais des gros chiens qui hurlent à la mort, lorsque seuls, ou aboient aussi pour un rien.
Le husky de mes voisins, hurle à la mort quand ils partent travailler et fugue pour les retrouver.
Le beaucéron de ma rue aboie sur tout ce qui bouge et pendant que j'écris, le berger australien de la rue de derrière se donne pas mal, je crois qu'il doit jouer avec son maître, mais il ne le fait pas en silence ! J'ai d'ailleurs dû fermer la fenêtre, de peur qu'il me réveille les petits.
Tous les chiens aboient, c'est leur façon de communiquer. Certains plus que d'autres, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à la race, mais plutôt au tempérament de chaque chien et aussi à son éducation.
Comme pour les humains, chacun est différent.
Ma meilleure amie a un shih tzu, soit disant réputé pour ne pas aboyer. Et bien, elle aboie sur tous les autres chiens (par peur, je pense, elle a déjà été mordue par un Malinois en liberté et bien agressif), sur les remorques, les vélos, les chats, lorsqu'on sonne à la porte ou frappe, quand elle joue, lorsque mon amie la laisse.
Bref, en gros assez souvent.
Pourtant, une race de chien réputée assez silencieuse.
Si je devais m'arrêter aux aboiements, je ne prendrait que des chats...
De toute façon, petit ou gros, je pense qu'il faut emmener son chiot à l'école du chiot pour avoir de bonnes bases et pour qu'il rencontre d'autres chiens pour le socialiser au mieux et le plus tôt.
Hâte de faire des rencontres de boules de poils. Je commence demain, jour de repos et la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Ce n'est pas un problème de taille de chien mais de race. Certains petits chiens sont très aboyeurs ou pas et de même pour les plus gros. Un de mes voisins a un Yorkshire. C'est une calamité ! Il y a un côté du terrain ou nous n'allons plus. Dès qu'il nous entend, on a droit à la sérénade. Et c'est non stop ! Infernal ! Alors que mon berger Basque n'aboie pour ainsi dire pas même pour lui répondre.


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Une de mes voisine, avait une york, "Biscotte" adorable, bon elle n'aboyait jamais, la pauvre était muette de naissance.
Par contre, la berger Malinoise du quartier n'aboit jamais, mais je préfèrerais, elle est d'une AGRESSIVITE ! Le facteur et une collégienne du quartier ont été mordus. L'adolescente a finit à l'hôpital, avec des points et antibios. Le propriétaire du chien ne fait rien pour l'empêcher de sortir, ancien flic, il s'en fou.
Il y a eu plusieurs plaintes à son encontre, moi, je flippe de sortir avec mes loulous,  toujours peur qu'elle surgisse, les PE sont prévenus et ont porté plainte. Mes ados ne sont pas rassurés lorsqu'ils rentrent seuls. La chienne lui a été retiré 3 fois et à chaque fois il l'a récupère. Je ne sais pas comment il fait.
J'aime les animaux, mais là clairement, c'est devenu dangereux et invivable.
Dans ma rue, tout le monde à peur de sortir lorsqu'elle est dehors.
Nous avons appelé la police et la spa, la chienne part un temps, et REVIENS...


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Octobre 2022)

Du coup, moi qui ai grandit avec des Labrits et des Montagnes des Pyrénées (le Patou), je commence à avoir peur des chiens qui dépassent une certaine taille.
Je sais bien que n'importe quel chien peut mordre, mais les dégâts causés par une petite mâchoire et une mâchoire puissante, ne seront pas les mêmes. Idem pour se dégager de l'emprise d'un chihuahua, d'un york ou d'un shih tzu ce n'est pas la même chose que d'être aux prises d'un Malinois, un stafford, un Patou etc.


----------



## Nounouannie912 (26 Octobre 2022)

Moi je suis Yorkshire, donc je ne me prononcerai pas sur le chien.
Par contre le York  comme le shi tzu ont des cheveux et pas des poils, donc si enfant allergique c'est parfait. Ne perd pas ses "cheveux" cependant entretien,  il faut le brosser chaque jour pour éviter les nœuds. Mais super caractère.  Il faut  cependant se positionner en maître et leur instaurer des limites,  comme pour un gros chien. 
Le caniche bon caractère aussi et ne perd pas ses poils.


----------



## Nounouannie912 (26 Octobre 2022)

Photos


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Octobre 2022)

@Nounouannie912, si vous passez par ici, pouvez-vous m'en dire un peu plus sur le yorkshire ? J'ai rendez-vous cette après midi dans un élevage de chihuahuas et de yorks. J'aimerai avoir quelques éléments pour pouvoir poser des questions.
Et merci pour l'article, c'est bon à savoir


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Octobre 2022)

Alors, petit retour sur l'élevage que j'ai vu cette après midi.
Les locaux  sont très propres, les retraités d'élevage sont stérilisés et GARDÉS.
Ils vivent une retraite au calme et au chaud.
Les parents vivent au sein de la famille de l'éleveur et ont l'air très équilibrés.
Et les chiots sont tellement craquants, tous différents, autant sur le pelage que sur le tempérament !!!. Il y a les intrépides et les timides.
L'éleveur a été très transparent sur la santé, les soins et le caractère des yorks et chihuahuas.
J'ai appris beaucoup de choses.
Du coup, je suis dans la réflexion.
Rien ne presse, nous allons voir deux autres éleveurs la semaine prochaine, nous verrons le coton, le shih tzu en plus des chihuahuas poils longs.
Ce qui ressort de ce premier contact, c'est que nous avons la certitude de vouloir un PETIT chien et que les petites races sont TRES actives, malgré leurs petites tailles


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2 a dit: 


> les retraités d'élevage sont stérilisés et GARDÉS.


évidemment c'est ce qu'ils disent !........ mais la vérité est toute autre je vous assure .....

Vous les avez vu ? ... Combien y en avaient-ils ? Sachant qu'un chien vit environ 12 ans .... et qu'ils sont "mis au rebus" vers 7/ 8 ans .... ca devrait faire un "paquet" de "vieux" chiens ...... bouches "inutiles" et non-rentables pour eux .....


----------



## Titine15 (27 Octobre 2022)

Alors effectivement j'ai acheté mon chien en élevage et ne serait ce que au niveau de l'alimentation ils donnent le minimum. Mon petit shih tzu avait une ration 2×fois inférieur à la normale. Il s'est sacrément développé avec maman. Il est plus grand que les shih tzu classiques du fait de son alimentation qui a été augmenté à ses 3,5 mois des que je l'ai acheté. 
Pauvres animaux ça fait peine sachant l'amour qu'ils nous apportent


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Octobre 2022)

Alors, le petit elevage que j'ai vu n'avait que 2 mamans "reproductrices" pour les yorkshires et 2 mamans pour les chihuahuas. Il n'ont pas de mâles reproducteurs. Il font saillir à l'extérieur.
J'ai vu les 4 anciennes mamans qui avaient entre 8 et 10 ans.
C'est un petit élevage et les chiens vivent au sein de la maison (très grande avec véranda).
Ils ne vivent pas que de l'élevage et ont une activité à côté.
Pour l'alimentation et les quantités donnés, là je ne sais pas...


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Petit retour sur les visites d'élevage.
Alors on voit de tout, petits élevages qui gardent leurs réformés, ne font pas d'élevage intensif, avec des chiens qui vivent au sein du foyer et les grands élevages qui n'ont souvent que cette activité, parfois avec pension canine et qui font souvent reproduire et ont beaucoup de races différentes. Inutile de vous préciser que je ne suis pas du tout emballer par ces derniers.
J'en ai appris beaucoup sur les chihuahuas et les préjugés.
C'est une race de chien qui n'est pas plus fragile que d'autres (dans mon cas, je ne recherche pas de minis, mais plutôt taille standard, autour des 3kg, ce qui est déjà très petit, je ne veux absolument pas de toy).
J'ai vu des chihuahuas qui n'étaient pas du tout "déguisés" qui vivaient une vie de véritable chien (randonnées, jeux à l'extérieur etc), des "mamans ou papas" pas aboyeurs et sociables, des chiots bien dans leurs pattes, comme j'en ai vu de TRES craintifs.
Et contre toute attente, j'ai également été séduite par le Shih tzu (Moi qui voulait un chien avec les poils ras, sans toilettage,je suis maline, là).
Après avoir parlé avec un vétérinaire, ce qui me gène avec le shih tzu, c'est son museau court. Beaucoup d'éleveurs font de l'hyper type, très néfaste pour la race, au même titre que pour le bouledogue Français et d'autres races, ce qui engendre beaucoup de problèmes de santé et une qualité de vie du chien altérée.
Étant donné que l'adoption d'un chien doit être un acte réfléchit et que nous espérons garder cette petite boule de poils au moins 14 ans, nous réfléchissons encore et prenons tous les renseignements possibles sur le chien qui fera partie de notre famille, très prochainement, je l'espère.
Pour l'heure, dans les petites races, le chihuahua et le shih tzu nous ont conquis, pourtant très différents sur tous les aspects (physique, comportement, soins à apporter).


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais qu'un chien quelle que soit sa race s'éduque tout comme les enfants !!! oh là là je vais me faire huer !!! 😅maintenant il est vrai que certains sont plus hargneux que d'autres ... une question de caractère mais je pense qu'il faut montrer qui est le maitre dès le départ ! maintenant il y a des cas où il n'y a rien à faire parce que le chiot a un soucis ! une amie a dû ramener son chien à la SPA elle s'est fait incendier bien évidemment mais il la mordait et avait d'autres problèmes de comportement (pourtant elle a eu bcq de chiens dans sa vie qui l'ont accompagnée jusqu'à leur fin de vie !) mais là elle ne le sentait pas ... et par la suite elle les a rappelé pour avoir des nouvelles et il a eu de gros problèmes également chez les nouveaux maitres qui ont ramené l'animal qui a dû malheureusement être euthanasié ...la SPA s'est excusés auprès de mon amie et oui c'est triste mais çà arrive !


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

@NounouNat2

C’est mignon un shih tzu c’est mignon comme une petite peluche le hic … va être sale tous les jours … à raz le sol … pour faire le ménage c’est bien 😅


----------



## Titine15 (6 Novembre 2022)

Salut
Je ne peux que te parler des shih tzu car j'en ai un qui a 7 ans. Et bien non  Chantou un shih tzu n'est pas plus sale qu'un autre chien. Il suffit de couper ses poils pour pas qu'ils touchent le sol. 
C'est super sympa comme chien et très facile à dresser car ils ne sont têtus du tout. Le mien je l'ai dressé moi même et très facilement. Je lui ai appris à ne pas aboyer pour rien. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas un chien d'alerte du tout, je dirai que c'est complètement un chien de compagnie.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Une de mes tantes a eu 3 Shih Tzu. Pas en même temps mais au fil du temps. Aucun n'était très "sympa". Ils étaient aussi très aboyeurs. Quand elle passait nous voir on priait secrètement pour qu'elle ne vienne pas avec son toutou. Je n'ai pas un bon a priori sur cette race mais il n'est basé que sur ces trois pépères.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Alors les sondages POUR/CONTRE 

Catie6432 CONTRE 
Chantou1  POUR … 
en prévision si son robot tombe en panne 🧹


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Novembre 2022)

CHANTOU, super les photos de profil des shih tzu.
Moi, je ne les aiment pas rasé, mais en coupe nounours, ils sont mignons.
Ce qui me gène chez cette race, c'est leurs museaux pour les raisons évoquées plus haut.
Nous restons sur les petites races, pour les voyages, l'alimentation, les frais vétérinaires, les cacas dans le jardin (Petit clin d'oeil à mon mari), un petit chien est plus facile à emmener partout et plus accepté également, même dans notre métier.


----------



## NounouNat2 (4 Décembre 2022)

Alors, ça y est, nous avons pris le temps, mais ce matin, nous avons réservé notre petite boule de poils qui viendra agrandir notre petite famille.
Il sera parmi nous à Noël.
Les paris sont ouverts, à votre avis, quelle race avons nous choisi ?


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Décembre 2022)

Un chihuahua croisé cavalier king Charles, par sa mère et bichon maltais par son père ?!
Ok je sors ...
En tout cas plein de bons moments, de câlins et de léchouilles avec votre nouveau compagnon à 4 pattes !🐶


----------



## NounouNat2 (4 Décembre 2022)

*Catie, tu y es presque avec ta 1ere phrase 😉*


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Décembre 2022)

Cavalier king Charles trop choux . Voici le mien 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## NounouNat2 (4 Décembre 2022)

Nounousand, non, ce n'est pas un cavalier King Charles, mais le tien est vraiment beau, j'adore cette race, mais trop fragile sur le plan cardiaque, pour moi


----------



## Tartineauxgroseilles (5 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi j ai un petit chihuahua 3,5kg de bonheur, elle a aujourd’hui 5ans et demie elle a été élevé avec des enfants elle n aboie que si quelqu’un entre chez nous elle adore aussi les caresses et les câlins les chiens sont comme ont les éduques mais elle n est jamais rester seule avec un enfant j avait trop peur qu ils lui fasse du mal


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Décembre 2022)

Bon, bah, voilà, passé la joie, vient les ennuis.

Nous nous sommes rendus à l'élevage, Hier, nous avons fait 180 km, aller, retour, il nous a été présenté des chiots (chestie) soit disant un croisement entre un chihuahua à poils longs et un westie.

SAUF QUE problème, lorsque nous avons insisté pour voir les parents, nous nous sommes heurtés à un refus.

Car d'après l'éleveur, le mâle westie n'appartient pas à l'élevage, mais à un voisin, bon ok, passons, mais la femelle soit disant chihuahua et qui est sur l'élevage, impossible de la voir, avec deux versions différentes sur les raisons.

Nous n'avons vus que les chiots, certes très mignons, mais qui ne ressemblent ni au westie, ni au chihuahua.

Après insistance, et craquage de Monsieur,  nous, pigeons que nous sommes, avons versé 300 € d'arrhes pour la réservation. Le reste quand le chiot sera dispo, soit en tout, la modique somme de 750€ pour un mâle.

Les prix sur la portée allaient de 650 à 850 €.

Après une nuit blanche (plusieurs choses m'ont mis mal à l'aise, notamment sur le parquage en box des reproducteurs), j'appelle mon véto et ma nièce étudiante vétérinaire.

Tous deux m'ont confirmé que d'une, ne pas pouvoir voir les parents, d'autant plus pour des croisés, ça ne sent pas bon,  aucune certitude qu'ils sont biens de races chihuahua/westie et donc aucune garantie de physique ou de petit poids, que la race chestie n'existe pas, qu'un éleveur pro n'a pas le droit de vendre des croisés et encore moins à ce prix.

J'ai appelé l'éleveur ce matin pour lui faire part de tout cela, j'ai été reçue, beaucoup moins amicalement qu'hier, pour parler poliement.

Bien entendu, l'éleveur me propose de renoncer au chiot, tout en gardant les 300 € d'arrhes. Lui, du coup, n'est pas perdant, il empoche mes 300 € et pourra toujours revendre le chiot sous le manteau.

J'ai comme l'impression d'avoir été prise pour un pigeon. Moi qui me méfiait des élevages, pour une fois que j'étais prête à faire confiance. Si mon mari avait été plus patient, avait voulu attendre jusqu'à aujourd'hui au moins qu on aient les retours de vétos.

Je viens d'envoyer un mail au médiateur de la centrale canine, j'attends son retour.

Que ce chiot soit un croisé, ne me dérange pas en soi, souvent plus robuste que les pures races, MAIS de me vendre ce croisement comme une race, qui n'existe pas, me faire payer au prix fort, alors qu'il est interdit aux éleveurs pro de faire commerce de croisement non reconnus ET de refuser de nous montrer la maman des chiots, j'avoue que ça me reste dans la gorge.

Pfff, il n'y a qu'à moi que ça arrive, je suis dégoûtée


----------



## B29 (5 Décembre 2022)

@NounouNat2 
A votre place, je porterai plainte contre ce soit- disant éleveur.


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Décembre 2022)

B29, j'ai saisi le médiateur du SCNPP, mais pas encore de retour. Je n'ai que peu d'espoir, puisque le poste de ce médiateur est financé par les éleveurs eux mêmes.
Je n'ai que deux possibilités, pour le moment. Prendre le chiot avec 750 € dans la gorge, aucune certitude qu il sera de petit poids, puisque je n'ai que la parole très douteuse de cet éleveur ou renoncer au chiot et m'asseoir sur les arrhes.
D'un autre côté, laisser ce petit être qui n'a rien demandé dans cet élevage, bof
Je suis vraiment en colère et SURTOUT très déçue de ce manque de professionnalisme


----------



## Titine15 (5 Décembre 2022)

Alors quand j'ai acheté mon shih tzu, je l'ai vu sur photos car c'était loin de chez moi. Du coup, je le réserve mais pas de chance un de ses frères le griffe à un œil. L'éleveur me l'emmène à domicile sans me prévenir qu'entre temps il avait été griffé et opéré d'une hernie ombilicale à la naissance. Malgré tout ca je l'ai quand même gardé avec grosse remise bien sûr. La vérité c'est que j'ai craqué pour lui et je me suis dit que personne ne le voudrait, qu'il finirait comme reproducteur ou pire. Son œil devait sois disant se soigner avec 1 certificat d1 vétérinaire,  résultat à ses 4 ans on a dû le faire opérer et retirer son œil car c'était infection sur infection et son œil était devenu blanc donc mort et source de tumeur future.
Malgré cela je ne regrette absolument pas de l'avoir pris quand même. La vétérinaire m'a félicité de l'avoir quand même adopté car elle m'a dit qu'il aurait eu une vie bien triste et qu'il aurait fini piqué car pas vendable bien qu'il soit pure race.
J'ai fais une bonne action et je me dis qu'il est imparfait comme moi lol avec mes douleurs aux dos
Bonne soirée


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour ton témoignage Titine, ton éleveur a tout de même été correct et tu as eu une remise.
Et c'est clair que tu as fais une bonne action.
Tu savais à quoi allait ressembler ton chien, son poids approximatif puisqu' il appartenait à une race, pour nous c'est l'inconnu puisque on nous dit un coup que la maman est chihuahua et le papa westie, que la maman appartient à l'élevage, puis non, qu'elle est à une amie...
J'étais partie sur de bonnes intentions, je voulais éviter les conflits, juste avoir des précisions sur les géniteurs, être rassurée et l'éleveur m'appelle ce soir, m'aboie littéralement dessus, limite m'insulte, ne me laisse pas m'exprimer, bref, pour le coup, je peux être sympa, mais là des limites ont été franchies.
Alors, tant pis, je vais perdre 300 €, je ferai des heures supplémentaires, mais la confiance est clairement rompue.
Je ne me vois pas refaire 180 kms et acheter le chiot chez eux.
En tous cas, on ne m'y reprendra plus.
Les éleveurs c'est finit pour moi


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

J'ai acheté mon chien chez un éleveur. Tout s'est bien passé. 
Étrange un éleveur qui fait des croisements entre des races. Ça m'aurait interpellé. Les éleveurs se spécialisent dans une race. Les chiens sont LOOF. Pourquoi votre intérêt a t'il été porté sur ce "mélange" ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Décembre 2022)

Catie, on nous l'a présenté comme une race (chestie) hors ça n'existe pas, ce n'est pas une race, mais un croisement entre un chihuahua et un westie, enfin si les parents sont biens de ces deux races, puisque nous n'avons vus, ni l'un, ni l'autre. Ensuite, l'éleveur nous a dit dimanche, que la maman chihuahua appartenait à l'élevage (race qu'ils élèvent entre autre, puisqu'ils élèvent aussi des yorks, cavaliers King charles, spitz, caniches), mais que nous ne pouvions pas la voir, car ils ont dû la séparer des chiots, pour qu'ils ne la tête plus, aujourd'hui, c'est une autre version, la maman chihuahua, appartient a une amie.
De plus, l'éleveur se montre agressif au téléphone, limite insultant, quand on essaie d'en savoir un peu plus.
Légalement, nous ne pouvons pas récupérer les arrhes (en plus en tort car il ne devait nous demander que 1/3 de la somme), alors, qu'ils nous a demandé un minimum de 300€ sur une somme de 750.
Bref, les arrhes sont perdues si nous renonçons au chiot, mais tant pis, nous allons limiter la casse et ne pas aller plus loin avec eux.
Parce que se faire arnaquer et insulter qui plus est, ça va bien un moment


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Tu devrais te rapprocher de ton vétérinaire. Lui expliquer quel type de chien tu recherches. Il pourra peut être te mettre en contact ou te conseiller un bon élevage.
Un élevage qui propose plus de 1 ou 2 races différentes c'est très douteux et ça sent plus l'arnaque que le vrai professionnel.


----------



## Titine15 (6 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement Nounounat ru es tombé sur quelqu'un de vraiment malhonnête. 
C'est vraiment louche tout ça. 
Il vaut mieux perdre 300 euros que d'avoir un chien d'une race ou plutôt un croisement improbable.


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Décembre 2022)

En tous les cas, "chat échaudé craint l'eau froide". C'est finit et bien finit, les éleveurs pour nous, plus JAMAIS


----------



## Chouchou301 (6 Décembre 2022)

"les éleveurs pour nous, plus JAMAIS"

@NounouNat2
Voir près de chez vous les refuges (spa) ou associations (vous êtes dans quel coin ? si l'une de nous connais une "bonne" asso par chez vous on sait jamais...) vous ferez deux bonnes actions : en adoptant dans un refuge ou une asso, ça libérera la place pour sauver un nouveau toutou...
Nous avons adopté la notre dans une association, chiot abandonné trouvé sur une route, jamais réclamé, et elle nous rend au centuple l'amour que nous lui donnons... (de taille moyenne, sans race particulière)
(attention aux annonces sur les réseaux, il y a beaucoup d'arnaques)


----------



## Petuche (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi acheté mon cavalier King Charles chez un éleveur, aucun problème.. . De toutes façons lorsque nous nous sommes rendus à l'élevage, déjà je savais ce qu'on voulait, et là la personne m'a mis cette boule de poils dans les bras, alors de suite j'ai craqué. Mais franchement tout c'est bien passé. Maintenant il va sur 10 ans et aucun problème.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Décembre 2022)

Oui. Je pense que nounounat2 a joué de malchance. J'espère qu'elle trouvera bien vite le petit compagnon de ses rêves.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Big up à DJ Bobo pour le titre Chihuahua que j’ai dans la tête depuis la lecture de ce post 😂


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Décembre 2022)

Non, non, les filles, pour moi c'est rédhibitoire. Plus jamais d'élevage, si jamais nous prenons un chien (ce qui n'est plus aussi certain, du coup), nous le prendrons dans une SPA ou association sérieuse. Bon, c'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on apprend, comme un enfant qui tombe pour la 1ere fois, ça fait mal, on s'en remet et on fait plus attention la prochaine fois.
Nous avons pris une gifle, on ne nous y reprendra plus.
Beaucoup m'avait alerté sur les usines à chien, sur le commerce des ventres de ces pauvres reproductrices, je ne veux pas contribuer à ça


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Décembre 2022)

Je me console comme je peux, en nourrissant l'espoir que mes arrhes, serviront à cet éleveur pour faire stériliser au moins, une de ses reproductrices, afin qu elle ne soit plus exploitée, mais je crois que je rêve...


----------



## Titine15 (6 Décembre 2022)

Ah oui Nounounat tu rêves malheureusement


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Décembre 2022)

Titine, je le pense, également, hélas


----------



## Dodo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @NounouNat2,
Vous avez bien raison de ne pas prendre de chien chez cet éleveur qui manifestement n´est pas sérieux et malhonnête !!!
Et de privilégier des associations, la spa où des particuliers.
Sinon vous pouvez peut-être faire jouer l´aide juridique de votre assurance, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Décembre 2022)

Vous pouvez le dénoncer à l’émission de Julien Courbet 🤷‍♀️


----------

